# Temporary living in UK with Emirates NBD Credit Card



## gjames123 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi,

Any information would be much appreciated.

Due to family reasons I had to leave my job & head back to the UK. I will be here for 5 or 6 weeks. Understandably, my company cannot wait this amount of time so I have left the company. Now, I have a credit card with Emirates NBD - I only owe roughly 5000. 

I plan on coming back to Dubai in 5 weeks when this family situation is over with and will find work again. I will also pay my credit card installments whilst I am out of the country temporarily.

Obviously, leaving my job, will my cards be stopped? And assuming my visa will be stopped also? Should I ring and notify the bank I am back in 5 weeks so keep it open? I will continue to pay the card off even when looking for work.

I didn't want to up & leave and I have never left a job like this - but it was an unforeseen family problem. I want to get back to Dubai ASAP!

Any info would be helpful!

Cheers.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Unless your employer marks your final salary as "final salary", the bank will have no way of knowing. Ask them to avoid doing this, if they're reasonable, they will. We've never done that to any of our departing employees.


----------



## gjames123 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for that, what im just worried about is that technically i dont have a job - so will my visa and cards be cancelled? i want to keep these cards and just take up another job when I get back there?

Cheers


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

gjames123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for that, what im just worried about is that technically i dont have a job - so will my visa and cards be cancelled? i want to keep these cards and just take up another job when I get back there?
> 
> Cheers


Did you cancel your visa before you left UAE - or did you agree with your company to go through the process on your return?
If you still have your visa and your company did not mark your last salary payment as "final salary" - then as far as the bank is concerned, you are simply on a long holiday - like many people do each year over the summer school holidays.
Although things are pretty well integrated here - the banks do not cancel cards every time someone leaves the country! - You are allowed to leave UAE for up to 6 months without losing your resident status.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## gjames123 (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay thanks for your help...

So just to confirm....

My ex company havent labelled it as my final salary and my credit card and bank account is still active. Will they message the bank to tell them ive left? When I return and find a new job, will my bank account and credit card still be open? And can I just transfer my residence visa to the new company? Is it that simple? Just hope I don't get to the airport and they demand to pay the full balance as I won't have a job.

Cheers!


----------

